# Integrar VLC. y libreoffice o problema de drivers de vídeo.

## fellsword

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

Pues aquí disfrutando gentoo y quería ver una película, pero al adelantar la película se tarda vlc. Me pasa con varios videos también.

También cuando abre vlc, no se ve el menú hasta que paso el cursor sobre el.

Y en libreoffice, cuando quiero editar algo, copiando y pegando, elimina parte del texto o se ve una linea horizontal donde se pego.

No me hace falta unas librerías o algo? o es por los drivers de vídeo?

Mi tarjeta de vídeo es ATI e instale xorg-server xorg-x11 ati-drivers. En VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx".

Instalo catalyst?

----------

## i92guboj

Yo usaría el driver radeon, que simplemente funciona, y quitaría fglrx. Por cierto, catalyst y fglrx son la misma cosa.

 Activa kms en el kernel si no lo has hecho ya, y luego recompila tu kernel, reinstálalo recompila los paquetes nevesarios con emerge -auDvN world y desistala lo que sobre con emerge --ask --depclean. Reinicia si has tenido que recompilar tu kernel, y a ver que pasa.

----------

## pelelademadera

con fglrx? yo no tengo esos problemas....

que version de drivers tenes?

posteate un glxinfo | grep direct

deberia tirarte algo como esto:

la 1º linea es la importante...

```
pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct
```

 *Quote:*   

> direct rendering: Yes
> 
>     GL_AMD_multi_draw_indirect, GL_AMD_name_gen_delete, 
> 
>     GL_ARB_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_draw_instanced, 
> ...

 

por otra parte que vga es?

----------

## fellsword

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

glxinfo | grep direct 

direct rendering: Yes

    GL_AMD_multi_draw_indirect, GL_AMD_name_gen_delete, 

    GL_ARB_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_draw_instanced, 

    GL_EXT_copy_buffer, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_direct_state_access, 

lspci |grep VGA 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Caicos [Radeon HD 6450]

Instale catalyst y no cambio nada ja.

Cuando instale ati-drivers, me instalo los drivers beta de ati.

Sobre lo de kms, no es cuando falla el booteo del S.O y se requiere el nomodeseting?

----------

## pelelademadera

usa los drivers 13.1, al menos esos no me han causado problemas con una 7970

----------

## fellsword

Uso estos.

 x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 12.11_beta11

      Latest version installed: 12.11_beta11

      Size of files: 112,064 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.amd.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for Radeon Evergreen (HD5000 Series) and newer chipsets

      License:       AMD GPL-2 QPL-1.0

Como instalo los 13.1?

----------

## pelelademadera

logueate como root en consola

```
echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword

echo ">x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.1 >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

fijate que tengas el directorio /etc/portage existente, sino crealo con

```
mkdir /etc/portage
```

con eso lo q hiciste, t explico para que no hagas cosas solo por que te dicen....

el primer echo, agrega lo q esta entre comillas al fichero despues de >>, con eso desenmascaras la rama testing para el paquete especifico, si pones en vez de ~amd64, pones **, desenmascaras testing y inestable, o sea todo lo que hay en el arbol de portage

la segunda linea enmascara todos los paquetes superiores a 13.1, podes usar cualquier simbolo de mayor menor e igual. recorda de sacarlo si en algun momento queres actualizar los drivers a version superior

asi como pakage.keyword/mask, podes usar .use .unmask .provided

use, agrega flags especificas a algun paquete en especifico, fuera de las del make.conf, podes activar o desactivar flags q no esten en el make.conf

unmask, desenmascara paquetes, es mas complejo de explicar este, porque depende de varios factores

provided, es para paquetes que instalaste a mano, gentoo considera q ya los tenes instalados por tu cuenta, este no lo uses salvo q la tengas bastante clara...

SI USAS ARQUITECTURA x86, CAMBIA EL amd64 por x86, o sea t quedaria ~x86.

fijate si eso te soluciona los problemas

yo no los tengo al menos, tengo la 7970 como principal, tuve hasta hace unos dias un apu con una 6550D y tampoco tenia dramas, y tampoco tengo dramas con una 5870 en otra pc, todas corriendo en 64bits

----------

## i92guboj

En cualquier caso, me reitero: escoge radeon o fglrx y usa solo uno.    :Rolling Eyes: 

Si ya te has decidido por fglrx me parece bien, pero Créeme, te ahorrarás más de un problema. Y no se te ocurra instalar catalyst manualmente fuera de portage, si no cuando todo empiece a fallar y no sepas la razón tendrás que andar pescando y borrando librerías y drivers a mano por todo tu sistema de archivos.

En cuanto al kernel mode setting o kms, la última vez que me informé, fglrx no funciona (o no funcionaba) con kms. Por eso hay que desactivarlo para fglrx (o usar nomodesetting an iniciar). Pero para radeon es aconsejable y a estas alturas no se si es incluso obligatorio.

En cualquier caso, si tienes los dos (radeon y fglrx) activados, mira el log de Xorg y asegúrate de cual está usando, no sea que estés intentando arreglar uno y Xorg esté usando el otro.   :Laughing: 

----------

## fellsword

Gracias.

MMM no sera que mejor me espere a la salida oficial del driver de ati en stable?

Edito: No me di cuenta que en sabayon usaba la 13.X de ati-drivers.

O si se puede hacer un downgrade, si no gusto o no me fue bien con los drivers?

Gracias.

En xorg.conf uso fglrx, de igual manera me funciono en sabayon.

Por que, creo que solo en slackware me fue bien con los drivers libres.

----------

## fellsword

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En cualquier caso, me reitero: escoge radeon o fglrx y usa solo uno.   
> 
> Si ya te has decidido por fglrx me parece bien, pero Créeme, te ahorrarás más de un problema. Y no se te ocurra instalar catalyst manualmente fuera de portage, si no cuando todo empiece a fallar y no sepas la razón tendrás que andar pescando y borrando librerías y drivers a mano por todo tu sistema de archivos.
> 
> En cuanto al kernel mode setting o kms, la última vez que me informé, fglrx no funciona (o no funcionaba) con kms. Por eso hay que desactivarlo para fglrx (o usar nomodesetting an iniciar). Pero para radeon es aconsejable y a estas alturas no se si es incluso obligatorio.
> ...

 

Ya  :Very Happy: 

Si funciona y quedo excelente el intro jaja.

No quite fglrx ni radeon. Pero xorg que uso, tiene fglrx.

----------

## fellsword

Aun retomando con el tema.

No creo que este mi tarjeta de vídeo este totalmente integrada.

Aun tengo el Bug con Vlc y no e probado con libreoffice.

Este es mi xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"
> 
>         Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/dri-howto.xml

No creo que sea un bug en ambos paquetes, ya que en debian y slackware no me pasaba lo mismo.

----------

